# firefox 3 cpu overload e bookmarks

## Peach

Sto usando la beta5 (ora la r1) da un po' di tempo, ma per ragioni che mi sfuggono di tanto in tanto inizia a sparare la cpu a mille e a freezarsi

qualcuno che lo usa ha gli stessi sintomi?

apparte questo qualcuno sa dove tiene i bookmarks FF3? nella cartella ho solo il bookmarks.html ma se non erro è solo di FF2 (che ho ugualmente installato).

----------

## lordalbert

E' un bug noto. A molti, manda in freeze anche il disco... Credo bisogni aspettare le successive release..

----------

## Peach

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> E' un bug noto. A molti, manda in freeze anche il disco... Credo bisogni aspettare le successive release..

 

avevo notato che macinava sul disco senza ragione

devo dire però che la r1 da molti meno problemi rispetto alla release precedente.

----------

## jordan83

È circa una settimana che uso Firefox 3 e non ho potuto fare a meno di notare un fastidioso problema.

Di tanto in tanto, il browser si inchioda e freeza l'intero sistema (non solo se stesso) per qualche secondo.

Poi si riprende per circa un secondo e di solito il sistema si freeza nuovamente per qualche altro secondo.

Essendo parecchio infastidito dalla cosa, ho dato un'occhiata in giro e ho trovato questo articolo.

Apparentemente la cosa è collegata al fatto che l'uso di SQLite comporta una smodata quantità di invocazioni di "fsync" (a tal proposito vedi questo bug).

Sembra che al momento non ci siano vere e proprie soluzioni per il problema e probabilmente si dovrà aspettare firefox 3.0.1 per avere un fix, a meno che le varie distribuzioni non decidano di rilasciare delle patch per conto loro...   :Confused: 

Chi quindi usasse ext3 come il sottoscritto (probabilmente la larga maggioranza degli utenti) si metta il cuore in pace per un altro paio di mesi...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ora conoscete il perché di tali blocchi...

----------

## Peach

ne avevo parlato qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-689854-highlight-.html

forse è il caso di fondere i due thread?

in ogni caso ora sto usando la rc1 e i freeze durano pochissimo.

c'è da notare che i freeze che avevo con le versioni precedenti bloccavano tutte le app. gtk.

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> forse è il caso di fondere i due thread?

 

Fatto, grazie.

----------

## jordan83

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ne avevo parlato qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-689854-highlight-.html
> 
> forse è il caso di fondere i due thread?
> 
> 

 

Ups...

non me ne ero accorto ^__^

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in ogni caso ora sto usando la rc1 e i freeze durano pochissimo.
> 
> c'è da notare che i freeze che avevo con le versioni precedenti bloccavano tutte le app. gtk.

 

Io uso KDE e mi inchioda tutto  :Neutral: 

Temo sia proprio una rogna a livello di kernel...

----------

## Kernel78

Di questo problema se ne sta parlando anche sulla ml di sqlite, cito un pezzo di risposta

 *D. Richard Hipp wrote:*   

> The underlying problem is that Firefox is doing a lot of COMMITs, and
> 
> as you probably know, each COMMIT requires 3 fsyncs.  See http://www.sqlite.org/atomiccommit.html
> 
>  for more details.  The latest changes to Firefox set "PRAGMA
> ...

 

più che sqlite il problema è che firefox faccia una quantità eccessiva di commit e ogni commit comporta 3 fsync ...

----------

## federico

Questa e' nuova!

Ma succede a tutti voi?

Io ho due pc e non mi e' mai successo. Come avviene di preciso? Si ferma tutto per qualche istante o il blocco e' irreversibile?

----------

## Kernel78

 *federico wrote:*   

> Questa e' nuova!
> 
> Ma succede a tutti voi?
> 
> Io ho due pc e non mi e' mai successo. Come avviene di preciso? Si ferma tutto per qualche istante o il blocco e' irreversibile?

 

a me non è mai capitato, con la beta 5 mi capitavano dei crash ma solo nel profilo in cui avevo decine di estensioni (e alcune le stavo modificando io) ...

----------

## jordan83

 *federico wrote:*   

> Questa e' nuova!
> 
> Ma succede a tutti voi?
> 
> Io ho due pc e non mi e' mai successo. Come avviene di preciso? Si ferma tutto per qualche istante o il blocco e' irreversibile?

 

A me si freezava completamente il sistema per qualche secondo, poi si riprendeva e quindi si freezava nuovamente.

Il freeze bloccava tutte il desktop environment, solo il cursore del mouse funzionava.

2 giorni fa il fs mi è andato a p*****e. Per la prima volta, in 7-8 anni che uso linux, ext3 mi ha tradito. :'(

Non posso provarlo ma secondo me Firefox 3 ha qualche colpa in tutto ciò...

Fatto sta che adesso uso Kubuntu, perché non mi posso permettere i tempi infiniti di formattazione, reinstallazione e compagnia bella di Gentoo...  :Neutral: 

Naturalmente uso Firefox 2, almeno se il fs salterà di nuovo saprò che sarà stata colpa del disco o di qualche altra bestia e non di FF3.

Firefox 3 lo metterò solo quando questo problema sarà risolto, per ora non se ne parla ^_^

----------

## Kernel78

 *jordan83 wrote:*   

> Non posso provarlo ma secondo me Firefox 3 ha qualche colpa in tutto ciò...

 

Ma va, secondo me è tutta colpa di paludis  :Laughing: 

----------

## jordan83

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *jordan83 wrote:*   Non posso provarlo ma secondo me Firefox 3 ha qualche colpa in tutto ciò... 
> 
> Ma va, secondo me è tutta colpa di paludis 

 

Può essere, mai dire mai  :Smile: 

Non so di chi sia la colpa, fatto sta che io ho perso 60 GB di dati (nessun documento per fortuna) e probabilmente il mio posto in paradiso   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Anche perché queste cose capitano sempre nei momenti migliori  :Very Happy: 

Per fortuna esistono i backup...  :Smile: 

Purtroppo il disco da backup è 40 GB e il mio disco fisso è da 160...  :Sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

tutte queste informazioni aggiungono dubbi ai quelli che già avevo riguardanti questa scelta architetturale del progetto mozilla... Bookmark a parte a me non dispiace affatto la nuova release, con meno popup ed un uso massiccio della barra in alto sotto i tab per l'interazione con l'utente.

----------

## federico

per quello che riguarda fs a puttane, dubito che firefox possa agire con diritti di superuser su un filesystem. se in 7-8 anni non ti era mai successo era ora che ti succedesse, visto che a me capita circa ogni 2 o 3 anni di rompere un disco...

per quello che riguarda invece le scelte architetturali dubbie, a cosa ti riferisci dead?

infine per come la vedo io questa realease 3 e' parecchio interessante, ho accolto tutte le nuove caratteristiche con molto scetticismo ma man mano che passano i giorni non posso + farne a meno.

----------

## jordan83

 *federico wrote:*   

> per quello che riguarda fs a puttane, dubito che firefox possa agire con diritti di superuser su un filesystem. se in 7-8 anni non ti era mai successo era ora che ti succedesse, visto che a me capita circa ogni 2 o 3 anni di rompere un disco...
> 
> 

 

Eh calma, ma io avevo già pagato pegno l'anno scorso con Reiserfs3... 2 sputtanamenti in un anno...  :Neutral: 

Con windows non ho mai sperimentato corruzioni di fs (a parte che non ho mai avuto una installazione che durasse più di 3-4 mesi).

Spero davvero non sia colpa del disco (che tra l'altro è del laptop nuovo, quindi diverso da quello di ReiserFS)  :Neutral: 

EDIT: stamattina il mio disco è definitivamente morto... Decisamente ext3 e firefox 3 non avevano alcuna colpa.

----------

## federico

Ho letto ieri una discussione sul problema in oggetto, della quale quando riesco riportero' il link, dove spiegano che il problema dei bocchi e' dovuto ad un difetto progettuale di alcuni file system e si rivela quando firefox fa un uso aggressivo di alcune funzioni sul database sqlite.

Hanno pero' detto quelli di FF che faranno una modifica affinche' questo non avvenga piu' gia' dalla versione di rilascio prossima per agevolare lo sviluppo

----------

